# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Common Drug Profiles

## ptbyjason

Here is a list of common steroid profiles. From more information on these and other steroids visit Anabolic Review's Drug Profile Section. 

Clomid: 
Clomid is a brand name for the drug clomiphene citrate. It is typically prescribed for women to aid in ovulation. In men, the application of Clomid causes an elevation of follicle stimulating hormone and luteinizing hormone. As a result, natural testosterone production is also increased. This effect is obviously beneficial to the athlete, especially at the conclusion of a cycle when endogenous testosterone levels are subnormal. When an athlete discontinues the use of steroids, his testosterone levels will most likely be suppressed. If endogenous testosterone levels are not brought to normal, a dramatic loss in size and strength may occur. Clomid plays a crucial role in preventing this crash in athletic performance. Bodybuilders find that a daily intake of 50-100 mg of clomiphene citrate over a two week period will bring endogenous testosterone production back to an acceptable level.Clomid will gradually raise testosterone levels over its period of intake. Since an immediate boost in testosterone is often desirable, athlete will commonly use HCG (human chorionic gonadotropin ) for a couple of weeks, and the continue treatment with Clomid. Clomid is also effective as an anti-estrogen. Most athletes will suffer from an elevated estrogen level at the conclusion of a cycle. A high estrogen level combined with a low testosterone level puts an athlete in serious risk of developing gynocomastia. With the intake of Clomid, the athlete gets the dual effect of blocking out some of the effects of estrogen, while also increasing endogenous testosterone production. In relation to toxicity and side effects, Clomid is considered a fairly safe drug. Bodybuilders seldom experience any problems, but possible side effects include hot flashes and temporary blurred vision. Clomiphene citrate is widely available on the black market. Until recently, it was relatively easy to get through foreign mail order. However, since the DEA is playing an active role in pursuing mail-order operations catering to athletes, Clomid is becoming harder to obtain. Current prices are between - per 50 mg tab. Generics such as Clomiphene citrate by Anfarm in Greece are frequently seen on the black market and can be purchased for about $1 a tab. 

Deca : 
Deca Durabolin is the Organon brand name for nandrolone decanoate. World wide Deca is one of the most popular injectable steroids. It's popularity is likely due to the fact that Deca exhibits significant anabolic effects with minimal androgenic side effects. Considered by many the best overall steroid for a man to use (side effects vs. results) Deca is most commonly injected once per week at a dosage of 200-400mg. With this amount, estrogen conversion is slight so gyno is usually not a problem. Also uncommon are problems with liver enzymes, blood pressure or cholesterol levels. At higher dosages, side effects may become increasingly more frequent, but this is still a very well tolerated drug. It should also be noted that in HIV studies, Deca has been shown not only to be effective at safely bringing up the lean bodyweight of patient but also to be beneficial to the immune system. For bodybuilding, Deca can effectively be incorporated in both mass and cutting cycles. One major drawback to Deca is that it can be detected in a drug screen for as long as a year after use. Unfortunately for many competitive athletes, this makes Deca and other nandrolone products off limits. Deca is also a comparatively expensive anabolic. Black market, 200mg of Deca will cost upwards of in most instances. In the U.S., one would commonly find the Mexican veterinary version Norandren 50 from Brovel in Mexico. This is a 50ml vial of what is supposed to be 50mg/ml nandrolone decanoate. Brovel Labs however, has a reputation for underdosing their products and this may be closer to 35mg/ml. Extraboline and Deca-Durabolin from Greece are also commonly found, Extraboline usually being slightly cheaper. Retabolil from Bulgaria ("Russian Deca") is another commonly found product. These ampules come one to a box and in 25mg and 50mg strength, the 50mg being almost exclusively brought to the US. The ampules have no band around the neck and no scoring. The larger box comes with a file, which is required to open this ampule. These ampules have been made with 2 labeling styles, the first being a very easy to rub off red and yellow silk-screen directly on the glass and the other being the simple paper label with gray text. Deca is also widely counterfeited in countless forms so caution should be taken when purchasing this on the black market. 

Enanthate : 
Testosterone enanthate is currently the most popular ester of testosterone available to athletes. Unlike cypionate , enanthate is manufactured by various companies all over the world. Ampules of Testoviron from Schering are probably the most popular although many others exist. Enanthate is a long acting testosterone similar to cypionate. Injections are taken once weekly, with a dosage of 200-600mg being most common for athletes. Testosterone Enanthate has very strong anabolic effects as well as strong androgenic side effects. Gynocomastia and water retention are the most common side effects and should be watched for. Being an injectable testosterone, liver values are generally not elevated much by this product. The only multi-dose vails which still can be trusted are the Brovel version from Mexico. There are fakes, but none of them will have Laboratorios Brovel raised in the bottle stopper. If you see this, you have a legitimate product. Although legitimate, this has a reputation of being underdosed by 20% or so. Vials are also filled unevenly. One will have 10 ccs, the next may have 7. 

Nolvadex : 
Nolvadex is a brand name for the drug tamoxifen citrate, a nonsteroidal agent which demonstrates potent antiestrogenic properties. These antiestrogenic effects are due to its ability to compete with estrogen for binding sites in target tissues such as in the breast. Medically, the effects of this drug make it very useful in breast cancer patients. Male bodybuilders however, find this drug very effective in combating gynocomastia (female breast tissue development). Gynocomastia is caused by excess estrogen in the male body. In the steroid user, this happens when anabolic steroids "aromatize" into estrogens. This is not as odd as you may think, structurally these hormones are very similar. So with Nolvadex competing for and occupying estrogen receptors, the buildup of tissue is greatly reduced and often avoided. It should be noted that Nolvadex also seems to slightly reduce to gains made during a steroid cycle. Some believe estrogen plays a role in keeping androgen receptors open. This may explain why Nolvadex would slightly hinder gains. Regardless of this effect Nolvadex is the most popular anti-estrogen used by athletes and many people swear by it. One should remember though that many athletes find no need for Nolvadex while others absolutely need it to avoid a gyno problem. One should be aware of how much they actually need an ancillary drug like this before committing to use it during a cycle. Should it be needed, Nolvadex is quite popular on the black market. 

Finaplix : 
Finaplix is a veterinary cattle implant, which contains the potent androgenic steroid trenbolone acetate. This is the same drug which was once available as an injectable in the U.S, labeled Finaject, although it's production has been discontinued here and worldwide for about a decade. Finaplix was the last remaining pure trenbolone acetate, however it too has now been discontinued and replaced with Revalor, trenbolone acetate with a small amount of estradiol, an estrogen (see Revalor). Trenbolone acetate is a potent androgen, which will not readily convert to estrogen. Since in this case it is in the form of a cattle implant, administration is a bit difficult. Most commonly, these implant pellets are ground up and mixed with a 50/50 water/DMSO mix and applied to the skin daily. This home-brew transdermal mix is very effective, as seen in Finaplix's popularity. Some a little more daring have mixed their own BI-weekly (or more frequent) injections, although I couldn't see this being a very sanitary practice. Both when applied to the skin, or injected, users report great strength and mass gains with no gyno or water retention. Along with being a strong muscle building steroid, it is also noted as being very effective at burning fat. This has made it very appealing for competitive athletes looking to shed fat, while at the same time trying to avoid water retention and keep a the hard physique which a strong androgen helps bring about. It should also be noted that this is not a beginners steroid. Finaplix can be very toxic, especially to the kidneys. Since this is a strong androgen, related side effects such as ance and increased aggression are also very common. To be cautious, users will commonly will limit their use of this drug to 4 or 6 weeks. Old lots of Finaplix are still available through some veterinary suppliers, and being an implant are not being controlled as a steroid. It will not be long though before old lots are exhausted and pure trenbolone acetate will once again disappear.

----------


## ptbyjason

Sustanon 250: 
Sustanon 250 is an oil-based injectable containing four different testosterone compounds: testosterone propionate , 30 mg; testosterone phenylpropionate, 60 mg; testosterone isocaproate, 60mg; and testosterone decanoate, 100 mg. The mixture of the testosterones are time-released to provide an immediate effect while still remaining active in the body for up to a month. As with other testosterones, Sustanon is an androgenic steroid with a pronounced anabolic effect. Therefore, athletes commonly use Sustanon to put on mass and size while increasing strength. However, unlike other testosterone compounds such as cypionate and enanthate , the use of Sustanon leads to less water retention and estrogenic side effects. This characteristic is extremely beneficial to bodybuilders who suffer from gynecomastia yet still seek the powerful anabolic effect of an injectable testosterone. The decreased water retention also makes Sustanon a desirable steroid for bodybuilders and athletes interested in cutting up or building a solid foundation of quality mass. Dosages of Sustanon range from 250 mg every other week, up to 2000 mg or more per week. These dosages seem to be the extremes. A more common dosage would range from 250 mg to 1000 mg per week. Although Sustanon remains active for up to a month, injections should be taken at least once a week to keep testosterone levels stable. 

A steroid novice can expect to gain about 20 pounds within a couple of months by using only 250 mg of Sustanon a week. More advanced athletes will obviously need higher dosages to obtain the desired effect. Sustanon is a fairly safe steroid, but in high dosages, some athletes may experience side effects due to an elevated estrogen level. With dosages exceeding 1000 mg a week, it is probably wise to use an antiestrogen such as Nolvadex (tamoxifen citrate) or Proviron (mesterolone). The use of Sustanon will suppress natural testosterone production, so the use of HCG (human chorionic gonadotropin ) or Clomid(clomiphene citrate) may be appropriate at the end of a cycle. Sustanon 250 is a good base steroid to use in a stack. Athletes interested in rapid size and strength gains find that Sustanon stacks extremely well with orals such as Anadrol (oxymetholone) and Dianabol (methandrostenlone). On the other hand, Sustanon also stacks well with Parabolan (trenbolone hexahydrobencylcarbonate), Masteron (drostanolone propionate ), and Winstrol (stanozolol ) for athletes seeking the hard, ripped look. Sustanon 250 is quite abundant on the US black market. 

One of the more common versions is the Russian Sustanon 250 manufactured in India. Thousands of these amps are smuggled into the East Coast of the United States where they are then made readily available to bodybuilders. Average price is around - an amp, but prices as low as an amp are available to some individuals who can purchase the amps as soon as they come ashore. The Russian Sustanon comes in plastic strips of five covered with a white paper and imprinted with blue ink. More recent lots of Russia Sustanon have the expiration date printed numerous times in purple ink going lengthwise in a line across the strip of five ampules. The ampules have a white paper label imprinted with blue ink. Don't be surprised if the labels are crooked or peel off easily. The labels on Russian Sustanon are commonly glued on crooked, and should peel off, but not in one piece. Also, don't be alarmed if the amps come loose without the plastic strip. The plastic strip is often thrown away to make it easier to smuggle the amps into the country. There is little need to worry about the legitimacy of Russian Sustanon. The World Anabolic Review mentions a counterfeit with rounded corners on the label, but this fake is rarely seen on the US black market. 

Another popular version of Sustanon is the Sostenon 250 rediject manufactured by Organon in Mexico. The redijects are very common to the southern region of the United States because they are frequently smuggled over the border after being purchased in Mexican pharmacies. The price for a Sostenon rediject is about in Mexico. In the United States, they are often sold for a piece. Each Sostenon 250 rediject comes packaged in a plastic tray with a foil covering. The World Anabolic Review shows a picture of a rediject with the needle attached. This picture is outdated because Organon recently began manufacturing the Sostenon 250 redijects without the needle attached. The redijects are often favored by many because of their difficulty to counterfeit. However, recently, bodybuilders have complained about some underdosed redijects circulating on the black market in Texas. Fortunately, these underdosed redijects do not seem to be widespread. In the meantime, the chances of getting a fake rediject are still very slim. Less common, but still seen on the US black market are the European versions of Sustanon from countries like Italy, Portugal, and England. All of these amps are scored and have a white label that is difficult to peel off. The amps and boxes should have the lot number and expiration dated stamped on it. 

Primobolon Depot: 
Primobolan Depot is an injectable steroid produced by Schering and sold in various parts of the world. It contains the steroid metenolone enanthate, which is a long acting anabolic with extremely low androgenic properties. The anabolic properties of this steroid also are mild. Primobolan is most commonly used during cutting cycles although some users do stack it with stronger drugs like testosterone and Dianabol for mass cycles. This drug is most commonly injected on a weekly basis and dosages range widely. At 100-200 mg weekly Primobolan should not interfere with natural testosterone levels and should not produce noticeable side effects. In Europe it is not uncommon for Primobolan to be used at such doses for long term therapy. Among athletes, steroid novices will respond to weekly doses of 200 mg but regular users often inject much higher doses looking for a stronger anabolic effect. Primobolan Depot comes in 1ml glass ampules containing 100mg of the drug in Europe and 50mg throughout areas of South America. In the U.S. the 50mg ampules from Mexico and 100mg ampules from Spain most commonly show up. 

Clenbuterol : 
Clenbuterol, medically used throughout many parts of the world as a broncodilator for the treatment of asthma, is a recent and popular addition to the realm of athletics. Clenbuterol is a beta-2 agonist, with properties somewhat similar to adrenaline. It acts as a CNS stimulant and users quite commonly report side effects such as shaky hands, insomnia, sweating, increased blood pressure and nausea. These side effects generally subside quickly once the user becomes accustomed to the drug. Athletes find clenbuterol attractive for it's pronounced thermogenic effects as well as mild anabolic properties. Dosage regimes will vary depending on the desired effect. Clenbuterol generally come is 20mcg tablets, although it is also available in syrup and injectable form. Users will usually tailor there dosage individually, depending on results and side effects, but somewhere in the range of 2-8 tablets per day is most common. For fat loss, clenbuterol seems to stay effective for 3-6 weeks, then it's thermogenic properties seem to subside. This is noticed when the body temperature drops back to normal. It's anabolic properties subside much quicker, somewhere around 18 days. Currently, counterfeits of clenbuterol do exist, but they are scarce and most are bottles with loose tablets. Clenbuterol should only be trusted when purchased in foil and plastic strips, preferably with accompanying box and paperwork. Also see Clenbuterol.com 

Winstrol: 
Winstrol is a common brand name for the drug stanazolol. Stanazolol is a 17-aa steroid, designed for oral administration but also available in injectable form. Winstrol is classified as an anabolic, exhibiting low androgenic side effects. Its' anabolic properties however are not dramatic and is often used in combination with other drugs, most commonly during cutting cycles when water and fat retention are a major concern. In the U.S., the Zambon brand name from Spain seems to be the most popular. It is supplied in 2mg tabs and 50mg water-based injectable ampules. Common dosages are 10-25mg/day orally and 25-50 mg daily injected. On the black market, tabs sell for $1-2 each and ampules usually cost -20. Obviously Winstrol can be very expensive to use. 30ml of injectable Winstrol-V (U.S. Veterinary product) is usually more cost effective but legitimate bottles are now rarely seen due to strict gov't control. There are many forms of counterfeit Winstrol, so one should be careful when purchasing this product. The Zambon tabs are pink and come 20 to a strip. The Zambon injectable ampules and American Winstrol-V have been duplicated with good accuracy. One should make sure the water and steroid separate when the vial is left out on a table for some time.

----------


## dumbells101

Bro, damn good info. What do you think of adding a post on personal experience for each drug and how it was used. If I'd never done any gear I'd want some personal views.

----------


## B-A-M-F

Thanks a bunch bro, that info was really good...
i liked ur post about the SUST

----------


## 03733+$

knowlege is power!!!!

I just gained alot of power!!!

 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## feelnfit

very good postbro!

----------


## musclenbeef

Thanks for the steroid profile! Great post.
Need some info, if you can help.
I have Nolvadex and Proviron , which I just bought.
Im in my 3rd week of Winstrol , Anadrol , and Deca .
I heard I should begin the Nolvadex and Proviron together
when I finish my cycle for 3-4 weeks. What do u think? Never taken 
anti-estrogens before. Need some advise. I'd appreciate your advise.
Thanks

----------


## Little Jonah

great post man one of the best on this site

----------


## realer

great info

----------


## Abdülmuttalip

Thanks bro

----------


## majorpecs

Thanks for that post. It was very informative. But I have to admit, the more I read about SUSTENON, the more confused I get about it. Some people claim it's the best, and some claim that it's useless. Anyone have personal experience, bad or good, with sustenon? sorry guys, I havent done a cycle ever yet, so I have no experiences to share, but with the knowledge I am gaining from you guys, I will be doing one pretty soon. I will post pics before, and after, and let you know exactly what I do.

----------


## Jimmy_Bravo

Excellent. Very informative.

----------


## rxarms

Sustanon is combination of various testosteron esters. Proprionate, ethanionate, decanoate and the rest of them mentioned. They each have different half-lives, adsorption rates and bio-avaialbilties. Although the testosterone is the same the rate it enters your cells is what varies. The idea of mixing is to create a smoother more lasting SUSTAINED effected thus the name Sustanon was created. For real. Much like Premarin the female estrogen hormon, it contains over 100 different forms of estrogens. A sustained gradual release is better that a wham bam effect of a short acting drug especially test which we what to last for awhile after a shot.

----------


## mmafiter

Wow! Awesome info, thanks! :Smoking:

----------


## jit

has anyone ever heard of super test 250?

----------


## Ryan2g

lotsa info thanx

----------


## Pumped109

Just another reason why I love it here, bro's like you just sharing the knowledge.

----------


## androboy

what is the real fact behind methandriol dipropionate? is it really a cross between deca and test enan? some say that it is a waste of time..ul get gyno without gaining muscle..pls answer

----------


## powerlifter

This forum rocks

----------


## powerlifter

More info then I could use in a year - just soaking it all in

----------


## dane

good info on sus, thanx man

----------


## SwampGator

Great info

----------


## traps4life

NICE NICE NICE thanks

----------


## Thegr8One

great post as a newcomer i learned alot thanx  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## XxElitexX

good post

----------


## mateo112

nice post. i like how theres alot of info but not to much. Just enough to educate

----------


## 2475

Thanks For The Info

----------


## dt725

Thank you for the info, I have been trying to learn more about the specific types of steroids . I'm not sure if you mentioned Anabol and wanted to know more about it.

----------


## dt725

Sustanon 250 - what are the side effects, and are the ways to offset or prevent them while cycling?

----------

